

Today is Global Accessibility Awareness Day - k_ok
http://www.globalaccessibilityawarenessday.org

======
quahada
I really like the suggestions on how to crowdsource a11y improvements:

-Go Mouseless for an hour -Check Order of Elements -Surf The Web With A Screen Reader For An Hour

[http://www.globalaccessibilityawarenessday.org/participate.h...](http://www.globalaccessibilityawarenessday.org/participate.html)

~~~
malandrew
Also try using lynx

[http://lynx.browser.org/](http://lynx.browser.org/)

